
An Open Letter to Sam Altman - ryanstr
https://medium.com/@ryanstr/an-open-letter-to-sam-altman-f9089241c609#.pdn8g0prm
======
exolymph
Ryan, this is not a good strategy. Especially given this bit: "I also watched
Kinnard vehemently explain to others that he never planned on selling BitBox,
and that the money component doesn’t matter to him at all (he wasn’t kidding,
either)."

YC funds businesses that have the potential to make a lot of money. A founder
who doesn't care about the financial side of things does not bode well.

------
sharemywin
BitBox was accepted into the most recent class at Boost VC, a venture capital
firm and startup incubator located in downtown San Mateo, California.

[http://www.coindesk.com/founder-of-bitcoin-exchange-
bitbox-o...](http://www.coindesk.com/founder-of-bitcoin-exchange-bitbox-on-
compliance-banks-and-bitcoins-future/)

~~~
ryanstr
This is from 3 years ago.

------
smt88
This is all very interesting, but none of it is a justification for acceptance
into an accelerator.

